

Full Circle - sahillavingia
http://blog.disrupto.com/post/7888948643/memberly

======
gmac
Nice piece, though a more informative submission title might be something
like:

Memberly helps you run a subscription business (we built it sell tea)

------
omaranto
This needs a better title, I thought it was another silly tau vs pi post.

~~~
mhartl
I thought so too (and I wrote _The Tau Manifesto_ ). The service looks good,
and it deserves more recognition than it will get with this bland title.

------
aymeric
If you are considering offering your services as a monthly subscription for
your clients, my startup <http://TaskArmy.com> helps you do that (and promote
your service across its directory).

------
pratikjhaveri
brilliant idea that should help a lot of small companies and individuals out
there. I know my wife subscribes to a makeup service along the lines of what
Member.ly customers seem to be doing.

